# Needing advise for first big cook 20+ people



## Ngof15 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey guys I've only ever cooked for my family, never for 20 or more people but I have about that amount coming over this weekend and I was wondering about the best way to go about a few things.

I'm doing about a 16lb brisket, 4 racks of st. louis style spare ribs and  grilling  fajitas and jalepeno bombers. I'm going to slow cook the rib tips in the oven.

My smoker wont fit the brisket and ribs all at the same time and I've never cooked brisket and pork ribs at the same time. 

My question is should I get me a rib rack that holds them on their side and put that in along with the brisket or should I use my other kettle grill to smoke the ribs on that rack thingy with the offset method?

I'm kinda iffy about the rib back thingy, most the reviews I've seen say it works best  if you cut them in half and then they have pictures of them getting cooked all bent and what not. Plus I've finally got my ribs to be consistent and tender and I'm not confident they'd be the same if I change up my method. I'm thinking of trying the rib rack thing on a practice rack of spares in the kettle the day before just to make sure they come out the same. 

my second option is to cook the brisket friday and reheat it then I can just cook the ribs saturday before everyone shows up.

The only problem I have with my second option is I'm not thrilled about reheating it for my guests.

3rd option is to buy a WSM or another cheap offset but I'm trying to avoid spending money just cause I want this bbq to be perfect.

and another question. Do you think that's enough meat for about 20 people?

What do you guys think?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 17, 2020)

If you start your brisket first then you can wrap it after the stall and finish in the oven. That will free up the space to smoke the ribs. Sounds like enough food for 20 to me. Especially with the fajitas


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 17, 2020)

1st - what type of smoker do you have? 
2nd - Pork and beef can be cooked at the same time on the same smoker
3rd - Whose coming over a group of high school football players or a bunch of little old ladies? 
4th - I would smoke the brisket in advance, and reheat the day of. If you have a vacuum sealer this is easily accomplished. 
5th - 4 racks of ribs is pushing a 22" kettles capacity. The only way I can think of doing them is rolling them up and holding them together with a skewer. Think yodels.
6th -  I smoked two brisket flats for each of my kids weddings. Once done I vacuum sealed them and reheated the day of the wedding in a pot of simmering water. You'll loose the bark, but you'll enjoy the party.

Someone else will chime in with other idea and tips. These were just my first thoughts.
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 17, 2020)

I smoke my ribs ahead of time all the time and reheat in 300 degree oven for about an hour when ready to eat, I think they even taste better when they sit for a day or 2 or 3. just another option.


----------



## D.W. (Jun 17, 2020)

That's a lot of food for 20 people, you should be ok there. Secondly, I agree with smokerjim about doing the ribs the day before and reheating. They always seem to be better the next day and easy to do. I like reheated brisket, but have always found it a little trickier and not as forgiving.


----------



## Ngof15 (Jun 17, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> 1st - what type of smoker do you have?
> 2nd - Pork and beef can be cooked at the same time on the same smoker
> 3rd - Whose coming over a group of high school football players or a bunch of little old ladies?
> 4th - I would smoke the brisket in advance, and reheat the day of. If you have a vacuum sealer this is easily accomplished.
> ...



Kingsford Sierra 30x20 smoke barrel 795 sq. in. cooking area I'm cooking for 20 average sized adults and about 10 kids but the kids want hot dogs and hamburgers.

Thanks for the tips seems to be pretty normal to reheat the brisket I thought it would lose alot of the quality but I think that's that's the answer.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 17, 2020)

I would save the grill space for ... well ... grilling on the event day.
Besides hot dogs, burgers, fajitas, and jalapeno bombs, you could add in some bratwurst, too.
All cook relatively the same and make you the master of the grill.

I like steaming a brisket in the oven after smoking and cooling.
I don't care about bark because I don't use a sugar rub.
Ribs the same.  Cook and smoke out days before the event.
 You can foil wrap them and add some bbq sauce to reheat in the oven.


----------

